

The same companies that dominate the old news media are dominating Internet news as well - dkasper
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080317-online-oligarchy-old-guard-dominates-net-news-coverage.html

======
pg
Only if you define news as what they dominate. Digg for example isn't
controlled by a big media company (yet).

